
Sasquatch I: It Begins; the Curse of the Were-Squatch - duluthfilmco
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/543396463/1662241304/edit?ref=user_menu#the-basics
======
duluthfilmco
How to make a horror Kickstarter successful?

